# stringers



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

gonna be doing my stringers here soon,i'm in the process of taking everything out of the boat.i've seen people redoing their stringers with closed cell foam instead of wood .is it really structurally sound to be doing stringers with foam?i am in no way a expert ,this would be my first attempt .i'm just looking for some suggestions.i know all the newer boat's have "no wood" at all so it kind of makes sense.they got to be made of something if not wood.thought it might cut down on the weight also.any help would be greatlyappreciated .thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The strength comes from The Top Hat design of the fiberglass, not from the foam itself.



This has some good info. http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10269



You will find other's on Classic Mako.com using Kledgecell and Coosa Board.



Coosa Board is some fine stuff. http://www.coosacomposites.com/


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks x shark !


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

where can i get kledgecell or coosa from around here?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Try 

Advanced Plastics 

<SPAN id=EntityControl_lblAddressLine>26300 US Highway 98, Elberta, AL 36530 <DIV class=ecAddress id=EntityControl_divPhone><SPAN id=EntityControl_lblPhone>(251) 986-5100 </DIV><DIV class=ecAddress></DIV><DIV class=ecAddress></DIV><DIV class=ecAddress>Major project you are diving into!!</DIV>


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i know it's gonna take some time ,should have started sooner but i had to take it home to tampa for the holidays for some grouper diggin one last time.it should be a experience.


----------

